# Bodyshop Aberdeenshire



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Folks,

Anyone able to recommend a decent body shop in the Aberdeen area?

Friend of mine has a panel needing resprayed so will need a good match but money is an object so need to find a good job for the money..

Cheers guys


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Castlepark autobody in ellon are pretty handy they have my oak green mk2 at the moment


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Clarke rates Kinghorn, although I wasn't impressed with the job they did on my mates C220 - ended up going into the Merc bodyshop in Inverness to get sorted out and re-done.

At all costs avoid Arnold Clark, Menzies Road. Painted by Stevie Wonder, and manager is the epitomy of how not to handle customers............:wall:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

TBH i reckon everyone has different opinions on who is good and not so good, ive seen poor and great work from the the same bodyshop maybe a monday morning friday afternoon thing.

Warren [email protected] Autobody produces excellent work and is a true car guy.

Kinghorn also produce good work but i had a client recently who wasnt overly impressed and i think the car went back although to be fair it was rectified with no questions asked-also dont be swayed by the fact their approved by Porsche as after being at the Porsche centre recently and watching them prepare their cars they have plenty to learn about prepping a car properly- Porsche that is not Kinghorn.

Go speak to a few bodyshops and maybe have a look at some of the work they produce.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll always recommend Kinghorn as they have never let us down yet whether it be a customer or myself (had the front end of my WR1 done in the spring and the job was superb) and they always act in a very professional manner which is important to us.

As Gav already said though, you will now and again get a "dodgy" job from most bodyshops at one point or another and the ones with a good reputation should always take it back in and rectify it so it shouldnt be a problem.

If money is an object though, Kinghorn may be out of the question as they're not the cheapest around, might be worth dropping in by though and seeing if Kevin or Graham can give you a quote


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers for the replies folks.

I used Kinghorn when my Lexus was driven in to earlier this year and was impressed, top job by the guys there and the service was excellent.

I think he mentioned that Warren Dunbar before in a conversation will need to ask him why he isn't using him again.

I'll pass on all the comments to him and see what he says..


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i put my skyline into castlepark to have rear arches rolled and they done a brilliant job even going so far as to do work which i had not requested as the guy who runs it is a perfectionist.

They rolled the arches by about 10mm and it looks like it was done in the factory took out all the little dents you accumulate in car parks repaired the lacquer that had started peeling and it come in at £700 for a weeks work .


----------

